# Problems with thread display



## launes (May 14, 2006)

[_Subject changed to 'Problems with thread display' from 'New BBS Stinks' - mg_]

Please go back to the "Old Thread" Format. The new system is very confusing, having to jump back & forth between responses.


----------



## JeffV (May 14, 2006)

*Re: New BBS Stinks*

To each his own, I much prefer the new format.


----------



## J. Novak (May 14, 2006)

*Re: New BBS Stinks*



			
				launes said:
			
		

> Please go back to the "Old Thread" Format. The new system is very confusing, having to jump back & forth between responses.



Are you sure that you have your "display mode" set correctly?


----------



## camachinist (May 14, 2006)

*Re: New BBS Stinks*

I view the forum in "linear" mode. Looks pretty normal to me....hybrid and threaded modes don't seem as easy to read, but might work better with some connections...

Pat


----------



## JLB (May 14, 2006)

*Re: New BBS Stinks*

I agree.  They just have to adjust their settings to make it work like the old one.


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2006)

*Re: New BBS Stinks*



			
				launes said:
			
		

> Please go back to the "Old Thread" Format. The new system is very confusing, having to jump back & forth between responses.



Nothing has changed - you just need to click on DISPLAY MODES and change it to LINEAR and it will quit stinking.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 14, 2006)

*Re: New BBS Stinks*

Please see the *Troubleshooting Help* 'sticky' thread near the top of this forum.  This is the first place to look for help in dealing with your bbs problems, _including this one_.


----------



## Keitht (May 15, 2006)

*Re: New BBS Stinks*



			
				launes said:
			
		

> Please go back to the "Old Thread" Format. The new system is very confusing, having to jump back & forth between responses.



A total of 7 posts and using a title like that to head a thread is hardly the way to make friends and influence people.  
The problem is simply down to the option being used to display the thread.  A simple question about the display would have obtained the answer without any unpleasantness.  Many people have put huge amounts of time and effort into upgrading the site and such comments are both un-necessary and unwelcome.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 15, 2006)

*Re: New BBS Stinks*

Since the OP has not returned to this thread, I have reset his profile to view threads in linear mode.


----------



## Kathleen (May 16, 2006)

*Re: New BBS Stinks*

launes,

Do what they tell you to put it back to the"old way'.  I ran into the same problem. When I got set right again,I got happy again!

Kathleen


----------



## Makai Guy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: New BBS Stinks*



			
				Kathleen said:
			
		

> launes,
> 
> Do what they tell you to put it back to the"old way'.  I ran into the same problem. When I got set right again,I got happy again!
> 
> Kathleen



He doesn't have to do anything.  I've set it for him.


----------



## launes (May 17, 2006)

Thank you for making the changes for me. It appears that I have to sharpen my computer skills. I apologize for the title of my original posting & to any people who I offended out of my frustration.


----------

